# Our New Bag from Ivy's Mom



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

I had to share with you all another beautiful bag made by Lori ( Ivy's Mom).
I had ordered Abbie & I one of Lori's bags for Abbie's 1st birthday which is Dec 27th. We are so happy with it. Her work is amazing.. Right down to the little cushion that sits inside. I hope Lori doesn't mind but this is the photo she sent me but I will be showing a few more when things calm down here. I wanted to show the inside which is baby soft & the cute little cushion that goes inside!! Thank you Lori so much!! I can't wait to show Abbie!!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I love it!!

Santa might be surprising me with one of Lori's bags!!


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Awww I hope so Jane!! You will love it if he does. They are beautiful and cozy with room for your stuff too!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes isn't her work lovely!! I will try and get the other pics up soon!


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

oh that is beautiful !


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Love it!! I want one for Lily!!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

gorgeous! another good job Lori xxx


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Heee heeee... Thanks girl, glad you love it. I had to make the girls one just like that one as well. I love the pink and green 

Lori


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Santa did arrive to our house - YAY - here is a picture of Poppy in the gorgeous carrier I bought from Lori!
I love it too with it's little cushion at the bottom, the little strap to attach to the collar and it's pure cosiness - Bruno and Poppy just love it, they tuck right in happy as anything!!
It will be great for our long walks. Biggles can walk many miles and Bruno not so many so it's perfect!!!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes they are perfect!


----------



## Digipup (Dec 13, 2009)

What a pretty bag! Absolutely perfect for a little princess Chi...I'd love to get a blue one for Digi...gotta save up first


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i love the bags too... i been wanting one for a while but still too broke... soon enough tho!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhh....Poppy looks perfect in the carrier. And the colors suit her well
Thanks for sharing  I love seeing all of the babes in my VB's hee hee!!


Lori


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

great work!! them bags are great x


----------



## Taco Bella (Jan 10, 2010)

That is beautiful! How do you order one of her bags?


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

I love your bags would love to buy one but i am in the uk would that be possible can you pm me with prices and what designs you have.
Thanks


----------



## Taco Bella (Jan 10, 2010)

I would love to buy one of you bags. Please contact me at [email protected] or through this site. Thanks.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Taco Bella said:


> I would love to buy one of you bags. Please contact me at [email protected] or through this site. Thanks.


Hi... Just emailed ya'

Lori


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Ohhhhh this is so cute!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

This is adorable! Is there a site to look at these?

<a href="http://pitapata.com/"><img src="http://pdgm.pitapata.com/mFz3m5.png" width="200" height="80" border="0" alt="PitaPata Dog tickers" /></a>


----------

